

I Recommend University Over Bootcamp - afowfow
https://medium.com/@Addyall/i-recommend-university-over-bootcamp-203f194253f9

======
the_journey
Anyone can learn how to program without any kind of "bootcamp" or an education
at a 4 years university, but it is near impossible to learn computer science
without a formal education.

Bootcamps are just wrong in my opinion, unless you are in it for the money
from the current tech hype. I believe that most people need a formal education
(working on problem sets, problem solving with algorithm paradigms, formally
learn about NP-completeness) to do any kind of real software engineering, very
few can do it by themselves without guidance.

------
teechap
I think the quality of these bootcamps varies wildly. I'm at Hack Reactor
right now and we're doing far more than learning syntax...

No doubt a "real degree" can open doors, but I think I'll be able to find
better jobs than half the CS grads from my college when I finish here at HR.
This may say more about my college than HR, to be fair...

